# Dogs4Us



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

A friend of mine has bought a dog from them recently and although he said that the puppies were extremely well looked after byu the staff there wasn't an adult dog in the place anywhere.

The puppies were in kennels that might as well be supermarket aisles i.e. aisle one for working ailse two for toy etc...

The dog is now a little ill but that's by the by.

Has anyone had any dealings with Dogs4Us before?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope as they are a posh excuse for puppy farmers, Did your friend get any papers with his dog? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

ive heard they are puppy farmers that sell ill pups.

i emailed them asking for a breed of dog ive got ( not that i would of bought one ) and they replyed to me straight away saying they hadnt got that breed in, but they will soon.

when i emailed them again, asking if the parents of the pups have been health tested and have proof of this, and wat lines do the pups come from etc...i heard nothing back 

i have heard bad things bout these people.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

No papers with the dog and yes it is pretty ill with the runs but seems to be bouncing round like a mad one.

I have some puppy food that helped Dillon out when he was a bit runny ages ago but I got him from a cattle farm so no papers with him either but I didn't expect him to be registered and have papers.

Dogs4us does look a bit of an upmarket puppy factory.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I emailed them not so long ago,
This is the response I got,

Thanks for your enquiry.
We have male and female staff pups at the moment.
The cost is £575.00 per pup, they come along with a 6 month congenital defect guarantee, which the puppy staff would explain.

So I replied,
Thanks for your email,
Before we make our journey,as we will be travelling a fair distance,can you tell me if your puppies come with a pedigree and any documentation such as from the kennel club,if not what do the puppies come with?
Many thanks,

They replied,
The pups are all at least temporary vaccinated they have been microchipped and come with a six month congenital defect guarantee.

The litter we have at the moment are registered with the Dog Lovers Registration club.

Regards

Dogs 4 Us

It's a puppy factory,supplied by BYB and puppy Farmers!!
It makes me sick


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Years ago it was called Mayfield Kennels. Yes I brought my last dog off them (Shetland Sheep Dog) I got KC papers with him did get a guarantee to but cant remember how long for. I never had any problems with him and he lived to a good old age of 16 weeks.

Before I got Poppy I did go to Dogs4us to have a look at the puppies I fell in love with them all 
It is like you said loads of glass doors with lots of different breeds of puppies. 
I didn't buy one off them this time as I wanted to go to a breeder so I could see the mother and Father.

They were selling Shih Tzu for £575.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Kaz65 said:


> Years ago it was called Mayfield Kennels. Yes I brought my last dog off them (Shetland Sheep Dog) I got KC papers with him did get a guarantee to but cant remember how long for. I never had any problems with him and he lived to a good old age of 16 weeks.
> 
> Before I got Poppy I did go to Dogs4us to have a look at the puppies I fell in love with them all
> It is like you said loads of glass doors with lots of different breeds of puppies.
> ...


It only lived to 16 weeks? That's not good.

It does sound like a glorified supermarket for puppie farmers to feed their stock into.

Hopefully my mate's springer will pull through ok.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> It only lived to 16 weeks? That's not good.
> 
> It does sound like a glorified supermarket for puppie farmers to feed their stock into.
> 
> Hopefully my mate's springer will pull through ok.


Ha ha sorry meant years losing it 

Got weeks on the brain with new puppy. Just phone vets to book her in for her injections said I can have her spayed at 16 Weeks.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hope he,s ok soon. How old is he? As she tried him with scrambled egg mine loves it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

where is the place based?
i think it should be closed down


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaz65 said:


> Ha ha sorry meant years losing it
> 
> Got weeks on the brain with new puppy. Just phone vets to book her in for her injections said I can have her spayed at 16 Weeks.


awww why are you having her spade so young


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaz65 said:


> Ha ha sorry meant years losing it
> 
> Got weeks on the brain with new puppy. Just phone vets to book her in for her injections said I can have her spayed at 16 Weeks.


Please research everything before getting your puppy spayed at 16 weeks


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> where is the place based?
> i think it should be closed down


It's in manchester I think,I agree it needs closing down!!!


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> awww why are you having her spade so young


When i rang about her injections she said was I going to breed her. When I said no she said they spay them at 16 weeks I said to her that was quite young. She told me the younger the better for her. I said I had heard its best to let her have her first season, she just said it was an old wifes tale as was letting them have a litter of pups first. I did say I would have a chat with the vet when she as her injections.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like they have a web site too Dogs4Us.com


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaz65 said:


> When i rang about her injections she said was I going to breed her. When I said no she said they spay them at 16 weeks I said to her that was quite young. She told me the younger the better for her. I said I had heard its best to let her have her first season, she just said it was an old wifes tale as was letting them have a litter of pups first. I did say I would have a chat with the vet when she as her injections.


Sorry but I believe she is wrong


----------



## butttons (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogs 4 Us are a puppy farm sales outlet & that's about it. They have very thin sad dogs for sale on a regular basis! Environment health who grant the licence but are doing nothing about it, have had many complaints this week after the Sky news report highlighting the horrendous conditions of the breeding bitches where the puppies come from, it's only a shame that more people cannot go to the Leeds & Manchester branch to see for themselves the conditions.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

butttons said:


> Dogs 4 Us are a puppy farm sales outlet & that's about it. They have very thin sad dogs for sale on a regular basis! Environment health who grant the licence but are doing nothing about it, have had many complaints this week after the Sky news report highlighting the horrendous conditions of the breeding bitches where the puppies come from, it's only a shame that more people cannot go to the Leeds & Manchester branch to see for themselves the conditions.


I live in Leeds but i'm too scared to go in... I'm a dog lover and know i'll be very upset at what i find


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Five News are currently doing an expose on places like this. FIVE NEWS - Five News exclusive: Puppy farm cruelty


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> A friend of mine has bought a dog from them recently and although he said that the puppies were extremely well looked after byu the staff there wasn't an adult dog in the place anywhere.
> 
> The puppies were in kennels that might as well be supermarket aisles i.e. aisle one for working ailse two for toy etc...
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the dogs4us what can we do thresd i have and many more posted on there you might get the insight you want a lot quicker. Great for putting on this thread and highlighting it more can you go to the thread and sign the petition the thread was sttarted a long time ago so go to the more recent posts. thanks


----------



## dogz lover (Sep 26, 2009)

Please do not buy from pet shops as the pups come from awful puppy farms where dogs are kept in appauling conditions, do not support puppy farming, it is a disgusting trade


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

People who buy pups from pet shops are supporting hideous abuse.

This advice is widely repeated and would be apparent to anyone who has done the least research before their purchase.

strong language link about petshop buyers


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I emailed them not so long ago,
> This is the response I got,
> 
> Thanks for your enquiry.
> ...


Absolutely terrible


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I actully protest at the leeds dogs4us store every month i was there last staurday as it was puppyfarming awarness day, they are outlets for puppy farms in ireland and wales, it would do sooo many people good to hear and meet the owners of pups that have been sold by the store, honestly its horrific. Heart problems, breathing problems, deformed legs, dental problems the list goes on with no backup from the store, some have been known to have no health problems but some ilnesses dont show up until later, then you have temperemant problems as these puppies have basiclly had no socialisation, never known mum missed out on all the benefits of being with mum and litter mates in the right environment.Some of the puppies in the store are 8 weeks old and some have been there for 2/3 weeks ask yourself how old those puppies were when they left the farm and transported from ireland and wales it doesnt bear thinking about.

The place is disgusting no place for a puppy, so beware buying from a store you are buying years of trouble and subjecting breeding bitches and puppies to a life of suffering.


----------



## gkh8uk (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi 

We have always bought dogs from Dogs4Us for the last 25 years. All our dogs have lasted long beyond their breed average age.

Currently have a Staffy aged 13 and still going strong and 2 Elkhounds 5 years old and just over a year never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

gkh8uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We have always bought dogs from Dogs4Us for the last 25 years. .


You are supporting a puppyfarm outlet with all the attendant abuse and misery that that entails.

Glad it's not on my conscience.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

D4U Exposed! « Dogs 4 Us - Home


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

gkh8uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We have always bought dogs from Dogs4Us for the last 25 years. All our dogs have lasted long beyond their breed average age.
> 
> Currently have a Staffy aged 13 and still going strong and 2 Elkhounds 5 years old and just over a year never had any problems with any of them.


just my thoughts - call me suspicious, but why would a newbie come on here and come straight to an old thread started in 2008 and last post some time last year and post a positive experience of such a dreadful place!!

back to your post - even if you are lucky and your dogs have been healthy - think of the poor mothers churning out pups in the puppyfarms that these pups come from. the pure and simple fact is no decent breeder would EVER let their pups be sold in such a place, so it tells you what kind of breeders these poor pups came from.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

gkh8uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We have always bought dogs from Dogs4Us for the last 25 years. All our dogs have lasted long beyond their breed average age.
> 
> Currently have a Staffy aged 13 and still going strong and 2 Elkhounds 5 years old and just over a year never had any problems with any of them.


Well done for supporting the puppy farming trade.

Mo


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> just my thoughts - call me suspicious, but why would a newbie come on here and come straight to an old thread started in 2008 and last post some time last year and post a positive experience of such a dreadful place!!


I made the mistake of googling the username and found out more about the poster's personal life than I ever wanted to know.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> I made the mistake of googling the username and found out more about the poster's personal life than I ever wanted to know.


I did the same :nonod:and breeding unregistered dogs, so it seems on the same wavelenght of Dogs4Us

Mo


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

gkh8uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We have always bought dogs from Dogs4Us for the last 25 years. All our dogs have lasted long beyond their breed average age.
> 
> Currently have a Staffy aged 13 and still going strong and 2 Elkhounds 5 years old and just over a year never had any problems with any of them.


Brilliant lets support the puppyfarm stores...and buy pups from them...then go on to breed them ourselves.....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> I made the mistake of googling the username and found out more about the poster's personal life than I ever wanted to know.


I shouldnt be so curious


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just looked at their site and there are more than 20 different breeds of dog that they sell.... WTF is wrong with these people.. sorry but esp the people that buy from them and allow them to continue their abuse to these animals. Its all well and good seeing the cute little pups in a kennel what about the mum, where is she and in what condition. God people just dont stop and think about these things they just see a cute bundle and get blinded to what really goes on and unfortunatly thats what these places thrive on


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I did the same :nonod:and breeding unregistered dogs, so it seems on the same wavelenght of Dogs4Us
> 
> Mo


omg you made me do it too!!!!

Now this springs to mind.... YouTube - Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (seriously in jest and no offence at all is meant or implied!). Along with breedin their puppy farmed dogs.

hmmmm

smell a rat!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

No one will tell me or change my mind about that place, ive seen it all first hand while protesting outside the store many times been in the store, met the owners of dogs that have been bought there, its horrendous, dont think the op can be right there they have not been open or selling pups for 25yrs.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I shouldnt be so curious


Me either   my poor innocent mind


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

I dont know how this keeps popping up when noone is posting on it??

Dogs 4 Us get their pups from 'licenced breeders' in Wales.

NO REPTUABLE OR DECENT BREEDER WOULD SELL LITTERS OF PUPS TO A PET SHOP.

Protests held at Dogs 4 Us, Leeds. Last Sunday of every month.

Puppy Love-Home
Take a look at this site to see an example of 'licenced breeders!!'

:nonod:


----------



## gkh8uk (Mar 9, 2010)

Dont be stupid. Even if it is a puppy farm I have saved numerous dogs in that case you fool.


----------



## gkh8uk (Mar 9, 2010)

Who said i breed them not me


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

gkh8uk said:


> Dont be stupid. Even if it is a puppy farm I have saved numerous dogs in that case you fool.


saved the individual yes

but by provinding the market, condemmed many others to a horrible fate.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

gkh8uk said:


> Who said i breed them not me


It's not hard to search your user name and find a litter of Elkhounds being advertised - if it's not you it must just be coincidence they have picked your user name and also own Elkhunds


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

gkh8uk said:


> Who said i breed them not me


This isnt you then?

Pedigree Pups for sale - Norwegian Elkhound Puppy for Sale in the UK

[email protected]

DLRC registered.... which would explain it if they had been bred from pf parents.

or this?

Preloved | pedigree norwegian elkhound pups for sale for sale in Bolton, Lancashire, UK

or any of these?

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/dogsforsale/E5F8307DE49FF165802576CB00481D3E

http://www.clickpets.co.uk/category...ton/NorwegianElkhoundPupsForSale-7932245.html

http://www.dogs-and-puppies-for-sal...=Pedigree Norwegian Elkhound Puppies For Sale

http://dogs.oodle.co.uk/view/norwegian-elkhound-pups-for-sale/1839162072-bolton-man-en/

http://dogs.local.thesun.co.uk/view/norwegian-elkhound-pups-for-sale/1839162072-bolton-man-en/

If not then there is a 38yr old virgo (star sign) from bolton with the same username as you and the same dogs!

What a coincidence! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

gkh8uk said:


> Dont be stupid. Even if it is a puppy farm I have saved numerous dogs in that case you fool.


Who said I was talking to or about you.

I dont uderstand your comment, if you mean youve bought puppies there so youve saved them. You couldnt be more wrong.

You may be saving ONE pup. What about the bitches that are bred every 6 months and live in these shitholes! You people are making them suffer.

So I hope you feel proud of yourself for the suffering these dogs go through and you contribute to that.

After reading the other posts, looks like youre a 'breeder' yourself. Obviously touched a nerve!! :huh:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> This isnt you then?
> 
> Pedigree Pups for sale - Norwegian Elkhound Puppy for Sale in the UK
> 
> ...


   this is beyond belief... and for that person to have the cheek to call someone a fool...... GKH look at the bigger picture here if that is you then words really do fail me


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

gkh8uk said:


> Dont be stupid. Even if it is a puppy farm I have saved numerous dogs in that case you fool.


It is you that is stupid, to not be able to see the bigger picture, if you didnt buy your dogs from them, they would not have a customer, if they didnt have the customer, they wouldnt have to get the dogs from the puppy farmers, and they could make their money selling all the other stuff they sell dog food/toys etc, if they didnt buy from the puppy farmer to supply YOU with a dog, the puppy farmer would go out of business, and thousands of dogs would not be living in terrible conditions, being bred on every season, in pain because they are living in their own sh*t and p*ss that is burning their feet, that are mentally tortured because they get no contact with the outside world/humans other dogs except the dog they are mated with, they would not be passing on hereditary health issues to thousand of other dogs because there is not health screening, and because they sell the dogs and allow their customers to breed from them willy nilly also without health screening even more pups are born with possible hereditary health issues making money out of their dogs misery, the pups being sold to people that dont have a clue, and when they find out they have a dog with health/temperment issues rather than trying to work with it and possibly pay thousands out in medical/behavioural problems, pass their dogs onto others who end up doing the same, or put them into rescues, and this is why rescues are overflowing, because they are overflowing thousands of dogs are put to sleep. it all starts at the begining, all this misery starts with YOU and people like you who buy from places like this, and then go on to breed.

Try looking out of the box at the BIGGER picture.

Mo


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel so appalled :nonod:


----------



## buglet (Aug 9, 2010)

my daughter was taken in and bought an old english sheepdog puppy from these fiends, she really did not reaslise what happens behind the scenes, neither was i that aware till i read this forum thread,i thought puppy farms where in the past , im posting as a warning , the puppy is incontinent, they he is now 20 wks old, they wont pay for the scan, have offered a full refund and will destroy the dog, my daughters has fallen in love with him, and is going to pay for the op he will need . were we stupid ? of course we were, but its more that we trusted that in this day and age these sort of places were kosher, blame our naivety, but i will certainly make sure none of my friends ever buy anything from them.

on another note, im looking for a rottie puppy from a decent breeder , i live on anglesey and have had 2 dogs my whole life, both lived to a ripe old age, if anyone can help please message me. thankyou


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

buglet said:


> my daughter was taken in and bought an old english sheepdog puppy from these fiends, she really did not reaslise what happens behind the scenes, neither was i that aware till i read this forum thread,i thought puppy farms where in the past , im posting as a warning , the puppy is incontinent, they he is now 20 wks old, they wont pay for the scan, have offered a full refund and will destroy the dog, my daughters has fallen in love with him, and is going to pay for the op he will need . were we stupid ? of course we were, but its more that we trusted that in this day and age these sort of places were kosher, blame our naivety, but i will certainly make sure none of my friends ever buy anything from them.
> 
> on another note, im looking for a rottie puppy from a decent breeder , i live on anglesey and have had 2 dogs my whole life, both lived to a ripe old age, if anyone can help please message me. thankyou


I would strongly urge your daughter to contact the campaign group

Puppy Love

They may be able to help her recover veterinary costs and her story will help them to fight the council.

Too many people, in their grief or unhappiness, put things behind them. _Please_ urge your daughter to get in touch with the group as well as making formal complaints to trading standards and her local authoritiy.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive been domonstrating with puppy love for a long time now the council dont want to know we had the leeds councilor down with us one sunday morning and basically it comes down to money, the place is a disgusting place to keep puppies, i was in north wales last week and came across someone with a cocker and as our conversation went on he mentioned he was from a pet supermarket and it was the store in bramley leeds, he was adament that the dog now 9 months was healthy all i can say is "for now" he is many many problems from puppyfarmed puppies dont show until adulthood just hope all these people that buy from there have some dam good insurance.

Many it is ignorance they just dont know where these pups come from, its also down to doing no reseach, but then theres the ones that think we are there just to cause trouble because we talk to them as they are going into the store we show them leaflets with pictures of the puppy farms in ireland and wales where the puppy farms are and they still go in and buy, cant educate them all but i say if we can turn just 1 away then our time has been well spent but it just seems never enough we want to change the world where breeding is concerned and we cant.


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

Hmmm first post, dodgy grammar and a link that has no title - dont think I'll be clinking thanks all the same


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

"*Dogs4Us*"? I'd never even heard of the place before this topic popped up.

It's an absolute disgrace that such a company exists. People should steer well clear.

They are no more than glorified puppy farms judging by what I've just read on their website! "*For your peace of mind each puppy is covered by a 6 month guarantee*." Oh yes? and what happens if that puppy is "broken" and taken back to the shop??

The breeding of puppies should only ever be a specialist area that commited, responsible breeders should enter into on a small scale. Can you imagine what commercialising such an industry will do to our beloved companions who are unfortunate enough to be born into a pack that is destined for such a place as this?! Puppy farms are bad enough without companies like this encouraging them further!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> "*Dogs4Us*"? I'd never even heard of the place before this topic popped up.
> 
> It's an absolute disgrace that such a company exists. People should steer well clear.
> 
> ...


Ile tell you what happens when the puppy is broken depending on the severity its destroyed or sent back to breed with, thats why many of the pups have health problems i could go on all night telling you stories of that place.


----------



## simonsays (Apr 29, 2010)

I was gonna buy a dog from there but i bought one from a rescue instead


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

simonsays said:


> I was gonna buy a dog from there but i bought one from a rescue instead


Well Done You:thumbup:


----------



## buglet (Aug 9, 2010)

Johnderondon said:


> I would strongly urge your daughter to contact the campaign group
> 
> Puppy Love
> 
> ...


thankyou i will, she did involve trading standards, and animal welfare , i notice in one of the first posts that was made in 2007 that a part of their contract also promised repairation against congenital defects, i believe they have removed that as my daughter would have told me if it was still in it


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never herd of this before?.....Reading the title of the thread alone made me think "toysRus"...can animals really be kept like toys in a toy shop?

Puppy farms are disgusting and any "store" willing to take pups from them are no better than the puppy farmers. 

I may pop down to the Manchester branch sometime soon and have a snoop.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They dont just buy from puppy farmers.. They also prey on people with litters for sale.. Ringing and offering wads for whole litters...

I remember being called and offered a sum of money for my litter.. I told him to nob off..

They also used to advertise for litters in the loot...


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Buglet, please get your daughter to keep on at trading standards and the council. The more people that make formal complaints about this place the better.

John, they have a website, the prices are on there, its not cheap £5-600! and yes, you just go down to the store, pick a pup, pay for it and take it away. As simple as that.

For anyone who is disgusted by this and wants to do more to help. Puppy Love Home demonstrate outside the Leeds store ever last sunday of the month 12pm onwards.

and unfortunately yes this does go in, it is still a massive trade in the uk, puppy farming, this store is just the beginning. Take a look at the website above to see stories of sick puppies from this store and how these puppies are bred and kept. There are videos on the site, they are terrible.

To everyone that reads this, please tell everyone you know that puppy farming still does exisit and to be very cautious of people selling multiple breeds and offering delivery etc and obviously puppy outlets!!

The more people that know the better


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

John531 said:


> How much do they charge for puppies? And is it a matter of going down, paying and receiving the puppy?
> 
> Many thanks,
> John


No it's not just a matter of that. you forgot the part of the process after you 'receive' your puppy. It's the part that goes:

1. bring puppy home
2. notice puppy is 'not right' in some fashion
3. take the puppy to the vets
4. have various expensive scans and tests to find the problem
5. find out the pup has an incurable hereditary disease/disorder
6. break your heart and your bank balance on trying to help the pup the best you can
7. having to admit defeat and do the kindest thing for the pup by having it PTS.... or have it die in your arms at home as it has some sort of fit or organ failure.



shetlandlover said:


> I have never herd of this before?.....Reading the title of the thread alone made me think "toysRus"...can animals really be kept like toys in a toy shop?
> 
> Puppy farms are disgusting and any "store" willing to take pups from them are no better than the puppy farmers.
> 
> I may pop down to the Manchester branch sometime soon and have a snoop.


Where abouts in Manchester is the branch? Is it near the centre? I keep meaning to do the same but I would have to get the bus there cos I can't drive.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it's disgusting. I'd be more than happy to go along and protest them.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

just goes to show then wayne rooney is a big a ****** as i have always thought


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Where abouts in Manchester is the branch? Is it near the centre? I keep meaning to do the same but I would have to get the bus there cos I can't drive.


Dogs 4 Us Ltd
Agecroft Road
Pendlebury
Manchester
M27 8SN

Thats the most local branch to me. I dont drive either but I do plan to go. I may feel really bad on the pups but I want to see this myself. And give them a Q&A while I am there.

I dont agree with pet shop's selling cats/dogs because it takes away the contact with the breeder and parents so you can never see how your dog/cat will turn out or how healthy their parents really are.

I would'nt mind protesting if they do it in Manchester? Although its not exactly close to where I am its closer than leeds.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

They do have protests at manchester, Manchester is the original store, its been there for at least 30 years that I know of but used to be called mayfield kennels, there have been a number of tv broadcasts about the place over the years, think the first one was by Ray Gosling? it neve ceases to surprise me that people STILL buy pups from there, and STILL there are people unaware of the shops suppliers

Mo


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

lived in Manchester nearly all my life and i'd never heard of this place until i came on here.

Am i reading it right is it Dogs For You's? or dogs for us? either way it sounds sh*te and thats just the title!

Seriously i thought they wouldn't be able to get away with it under the trade desciption act and humanitarian laws we have today??:
Whats the point in trying to educate breeders when you have enormous companies churning out "damaged goods" 
from the sounds of the prices you could buy a puppy from a top pedigree breeder for less or get a puppy from a rescue in far better health!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

John531 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Celebrities buy from here, I know wayne rooney bought a dog from there.


He bought a DDB, there's a big picture on the wall of him in there with it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Theres pictures of various celebs on the wall of the leeds store.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

John531 said:


> He has a french Mastiff. He paid 1,500 for it. Heck, his dogs have a better living than us-he spent 10,000 on under-floor heating for theml.


£1500 for a puppy farmed non-KC reg DDB  You can get an extremely good show dog for that money, I saw his dog in his picture and quality it was not


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Im not too sure, I think its Dogs 4 us but I always get it mixed up with Dogs 4 u. Google it, take a look at their website, it is a good site, it could fool some people, it says the pups come from good breeders!

You wouldnt believe, Puppy Love protest outside of there and people actually buy when they are there, they try talking to them and telling them but they usually get rude replies and told 'havent you got anything better to do' Unfortunately, one or two pups are sold at every protest.

Puppy Love dont protest at the Manchester store, they cant as its too close to the main Rd, they protest every last Sunday of the month at the Leeds store from 12pm onwards.

I know they are always looking for more protestors so if anyone wanted to go along, you would be more than welcome. Its quite funny, all of the threads are on the puppy love forum, the staff are so pathetic, they usually stand at the door shouting at the protestors and make up all sorts of lies to get them uinto trouble but the police are always there and they are very good with the protestors.

If anyone does go to the store and sees any bad conditions, complain to the council and trading standards.

If anyone wants to take a look at the threads from previous posts take a look at the puppy love forum Home


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Danielle P said:


> Im not too sure, I think its Dogs 4 us but I always get it mixed up with Dogs 4 u. Google it, take a look at their website, it is a good site, it could fool some people, it says the pups come from good breeders!
> 
> You wouldnt believe, Puppy Love protest outside of there and people actually buy when they are there, they try talking to them and telling them but they usually get rude replies and told 'havent you got anything better to do' Unfortunately, one or two pups are sold at every protest.
> 
> ...


I have as ive said protested at the leeds store many times and yes we do get abuse from the staff, the police are very good but the trading standards or the council will and have done nothing we invited the councillor down to join us and spoke to him, yes he made all the right noises in terms of agreement and so on but its down to the money that the store brings in, we also got a freelance reporter down took some fantasic pictures wrote a brilliant report but the newspapers wouldnt print it, because the store spends so much money with them advertising we seem to hit a brick wall everytime.


----------



## buglet (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielle P said:


> Buglet, please get your daughter to keep on at trading standards and the council. The more people that make formal complaints about this place the better.
> 
> John, they have a website, the prices are on there, its not cheap £5-600! and yes, you just go down to the store, pick a pup, pay for it and take it away. As simple as that.
> 
> ...


ok, i told my daughter what i had read here, she was of the same opinion as another poster that this place would have to be run with proper reg's, she was devasted when i told her what she had bought from, and would very prob join in the protest time allowing. she is willing to fix her puppy even tho it may be over £2000, money isn't the issue , she loves him to bits , not only is it the cruelty , its preying on people who want a friend, and who are hurt when their new found friend has probs, we have ever only had 2 dogs our whole lives, one i got from a rescue as a child, and another from a kc reg breeder , and he died 4 mths ago we had him 16 yrs  . i dont consider myself stupid, but i will hold my hands up to being very naive, i honestly thought it was a way good breeders passed on pups when they were old enough to be sold and they have an on site vet so they say. the place was heaving when we were there so many must be as taken in and as naive as me . and also i did think my daughter had reasearched it before going, she hadnt, naivety again, my daughter and myself are good people , we adore animals and she was part of dog serch and rescue, i save hedgehogs from roadsides and we belong to a badger club, we are not horrid , but now i feel i have let animals down by buying from this awful place


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Buglet,

Dont feel bad, lots of people get taken in by this/these. 

When a good breeder have a litter of pups they love them like their own children, they would never pass them on to someone else to sell. They home them themselves to make sure they vet the new owners, give them initial advice and stay in touch with them as they grow up. No reptuable breeder would sell a whole litter of pups for someone else to sell but if you dont know this goes on, you wouldnt think any different. 

Well feel free for you or your daughter to join the Puppy Love forum and give them your story, they are always trying to build a bigger case against them and of course you would be more than welcome at the protest. A lot of others who attend have also bought sick puppies form there, so youre not on your own. 

Just please do your bit and now tell everyone about Dogs 4 us and puppy farming.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ringing them makes for a very interesting and shocking phone call, i researched a particular breed after my first protest there, exercise needs, health issues, food etc and asked them questions, if it wasnt for those poor animals they have it would have been funny because they were tongue tied within the first minute, they hadnt got a clue, my friend rang them and went down the other route of pretending she knew nothing about a particular breed and was ringing to ask about everything she needed to know what bullsh*t they gave her. I met someone that had bought a cocker from them they knew nothing at all about dogs just decided they wanted one and they sold the cocker along with the over inflated price on the fact that he had a white bit on his head, they called it a flash and said that was the sign of an excellent bloodline, he had patches of darker colour one on his back was as it happened the shape (well slightly) of a saddle, they said had he noticed the saddle on his back,well thats the other sign of an excellent bloodline so all in all he was taken in by the fact that this dog had a flash and a saddle utter bl**dy rubbish, but they get away with it.


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Well done for protesting haeveymolly. I know it does feel like were banging our heads against a brick wall but all we can do is fight and carry on.

Are you on Puppy Love?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Danielle P said:


> Well done for protesting haeveymolly. I know it does feel like were banging our heads against a brick wall but all we can do is fight and carry on.
> 
> Are you on Puppy Love?


Yes i am have you joined yet, got to say i dont go on much just go on to check how the campaign is going.


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes I've been on there for a year or so. Im Dani P on there. I dont post much on there anymore, I just go on to see whats going on.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I went into work last night.. as you do..lol

And I remember a girl getting two bearded Collies.. And I was sure that she got them from this establishment...

Anyways i asked last night and she did.... She said it wasn't the dirty horrible place that has since been described to her... She got two off them out of diff Litter, she was just getting one... 
But there was a male out of another litter and she couldn't leave it in the pen alone.... 

Anyways I asked how have they been health wise.... Quite sad really.. The bitch has been fine.. But the dog has had troubles with his eyes and tummy.. and still suffers with his tummy... I asked what she had done and she said sought the help of the vet.. I asked who paid and she said she wasn't going back there and decided the best course of action was to pay herself.....

The only reason she went there was she couldn't get the type she wanted anywhere else. She did have a breeder come out and she said the breeder made her feel unworthy of having this breed, even though they had recently lost two in that year due to old age... 
The breeder also said she wouldn't let her have one unless she fenced her garden in half.. She has a huge Garden.... 

Now I can see why people will use places like this if there are narrow minded breeders like that out there..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I went into work last night.. as you do..lol
> 
> And I remember a girl getting two bearded Collies.. And I was sure that she got them from this establishment...
> 
> ...


Where was it from one of the stores? because no the leeds store isnt dirty but far from an ideal place, but no its not dirty, well it wasnt the last time i was in.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Where was it from one of the stores? because no the leeds store isnt dirty but far from an ideal place, but no its not dirty, well it wasnt the last time i was in.


Just over two years ago.. I think the Manchester one...

After speaking with her last night I understand why she went there.. When she talked about Breeders who spoke with her.. and especially the one who visited, and said her garden was too big... FFS what do some of these breeders want....
She said she wanted to take them all home and you feel you can't go without taking one.. So sad..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Just over two years ago.. I think the Manchester one...
> 
> After speaking with her last night I understand why she went there.. When she talked about Breeders who spoke with her.. and especially the one who visited, and said her garden was too big... FFS what do some of these breeders want....
> She said she wanted to take them all home and you feel you can't go without taking one.. So sad..


I know exactly what she means, tbh the first time i protested there i felt a pang of guilt telling people not to buy one and all the time i wanted them out of there and into a nice home, but i had to make myself concentrate on the bigger picture which is for every dog that id sold its more money to fuel the puppy farmers, so yes i do understand and i dont get cross at the innocent that dont realise its the ones we speak to going in show them pictures of the pups in the puppy farmers hands and they still go in and buy one some have even sounded their horn flagged us all the time holing up the puppy at the car window when they are driving out. That isnt nessesary


----------



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

I understand why she did it too but Im sure if she knew the conditions in which the mother was in and where her pups had been bred, Im sure she wouldnt have done it. 

It is bad there are breeders like this out there, maybe she could have tried more breeders or a rescue centre. 

Buying a pup from a puppy farmer is the easiest thing in the world because they couldnt give a monkeys about the pup or the new home its going too.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Danielle P said:


> I understand why she did it too but Im sure if she knew the conditions in which the mother was in and where her pups had been bred, Im sure she wouldnt have done it.
> 
> It is bad there are breeders like this out there, maybe she could have tried more breeders or a rescue centre.
> 
> Buying a pup from a puppy farmer is the easiest thing in the world because they couldnt give a monkeys about the pup or the new home its going too.


Well we live and learn, dont we, whats done is done and ime sure her pup has a lovely home.


----------



## nikkistme (May 16, 2011)

Ive had a 9 month old Yorkshire Terrier for a couple of weeks now, she was given to me by a friend of a friend.

The lady in question has cancer and may not have much longer to live, this is what I was told when I got her anyway.

I have today received the dogs papers from the lady and have found Daisy originated from Dogs4Us at Manchester, therefore I have done a search and come across this website. I have a bundle of guarantees and bits of paper from Dogs4Us which Im assuming is a complete waste of paper.

To be fair I took her on not knowing her background whatsoever, I just couldn't see a Yorkie homeless. I already have an 8 year old and previous to that a 16 year old, so I know my Yorkies to a degree.

She has taken time to settle, has had a few mishaps indoors but to be fair has calmed a hell of a lot. She is very nervous about EVERYTHING, trees blowing in the wind, buses passing on the main road, its a nightmare. Whether this is from the shop or her home before me I really don't know but I am trying to accustom her to these things slowly.

According to the paperwork she has been vaccinated, but have no record of when and what?????

I will be booking her into my local vet for a good check up and we shall see.

I had never heard of this place until I searched today, I am absolutely disgusted to say the least.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you know how old she was when she left the shop? ime really not suprised she is nervous when you think from a very young age they are taken to the store are left in soundproofed kennels, totaly un-socialised at the time when they should be getting used to everyday sounds, all they see is the staff going in putting down food and water and then the constant stream of the public walking past. Then at the end of the day the shop is closed and the staff go home, how can anyone say (and they do) that this is normal, acceptable practice for a young pup.


----------



## nikkistme (May 16, 2011)

She was born on 2nd August 2010 and was bought from the shop on the 2nd October 2010, so I don't know how long she had actually been in the shop for.

I really don't know what kind of life she had after she left the shop but she was very skinny when she came to me.

When I first got her she seemed very insecure, followed me everywhere, even to the bathroom, she wouldn't go in the garden unless I was with her, she was a complete nightmare. She constantly messed in the house, wet herself when visitors came to the house, hated being brushed.

She is in her second week of being 'on heat' so is a bit crazy, hasn't stopped chasing my 8 year old yorkie around.

Ive so far managed to get her to go in the garden, she even waits at the back door to be let out. Ive brushed, bathed and clipped her too, so were making progress.

Myself and my partner work all day but are lucky enough to be living at my in-laws who are home all day with them both.

I think a few more kisses and cuddles and she'll be fine


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope she will be such a bad start for these puppies.


----------

